# my little cattle dog



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

He is growing up!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

What a cutie!.


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

He is adorable


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

beautiful.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

He really is a cute little thing. Did you find the other one a home?


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

Herzo said:


> He really is a cute little thing. Did you find the other one a home?


You mean the little foster, right? Yes, she went to Canada and is now in her new home. I still have her two siblings at my house though. They have homes lined up, but the rescue won't come pick them up until the 20th...so these pups, that were only suppose to be with me for 2 weeks, have now turned into a very long almost 3 month stay. lol


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Well you are a good person to do that for them, I hope they realize it. I have people trying to get me to come back to the shelter but I'm not at all ready and maybe never will. Still the one's that need to, have not told me that.... Yes you were right about that person, and we are so sorry.

She is gone, and so am I still.

Pretty sure I will never hear that one now. People.... they really are a pain.


----------

